# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Marcus Patric & Gemma Atkison

## Angeltigger

*don't know if it true- from hollyoaks foum*

*



			
				 Are going to be in a new drama together, according to inside soap
			
		

* 

*another person*



> *It's schedualled for July.
> Whether Gemma and Marcus will be playing Lisa and Ben or new characters is not known, but seeing they are going for a new cast, it seems likely they will be playing different characters.
> 
> Ironically this new series is roughly the same amount of episodes Hollyoaks had when it first started and got re-commisioned by Channel 4.
> Could it be if the new series is a success, that Hollyoaks will be allowed to die and be replaced by the new series in Channel 4s scheduals. or even Hollyoaks will have episodes cut each week to make way for the new series.*

----------


## 9161leanne

that better not be true , although i loved ben and lisa, i wouldnt want hollyoaks cut episodes because of it

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sounds like tosh to me...  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

even if it is true i doubt theyd axe hollyoaks cos of it!

----------


## Abbie

> even if it is true i doubt theyd axe hollyoaks cos of it!


well i would like to see them in show together but they cant axe hollyoaks!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

i dont think they will axe hollyoaks. It did say in inside soap that Daran Little(a corrie writer) will be writing for a new show starring Gemma Atkinson and Marcus Patrick. It didnt have any other details.

----------


## Abbie

> i dont think they will axe hollyoaks. It did say in inside soap that Daran Little(a corrie writer) will be writing for a new show starring Gemma Atkinson and Marcus Patrick. It didnt have any other details.


ok well then in that case i cant wait to see them again

----------


## anna42hmr

by the way, talking of gemma, apparently there was some paparazzi pics of gemma in the "daily star" today, there are some pics of her with her very short hair cut at this site:

http://gemmaatkinson.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=184

----------


## anna42hmr

gemma isthere are some fantastic pictures of gemma in todays news of the world, unfortunatly my scanner is broken so i cannot post them, but looking at these pics, the new "style" looks good on her after all in todays news of the world as well

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh, I don't really like it   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Angeltigger

If you are talking about Lisa new hair cut than i sure do not like it

----------


## Debs

her new hair is awful and as for the pics of her with her new boobs, she looks like a right slapper, i take it she now wants a job as a glamour model?

----------


## di marco

i dont like her hair either, its really disgusting! and she used to have quite nice hair as well

----------

